
Snips is a Voice Assistant platform, create your private on-device assistants - oulipo
https://snips.ai
======
oulipo
I'm a co-founder of Snips, we are building a private-by-design Voice Assistant
platform which allows companies and makers to build a smart assistant 100% on-
device.

Why do we do this? We want assistants of the future to respect user privacy,
and not stream your voice or your most important questions to servers that you
do not control.

With Snips, 100% of what we do runs on the device (the platform ships for
Raspberry Pi, more platforms are available for entreprise customers,
contact@snips.ai)

We are using state-of-the-art deep-learning Automated Speech Recognition and
Natural Language Understanding to allow makers to plug a voice assistant in
their device in 5 minutes.

We are actually benchmarked our NLP and are outperforming most of the
commercially available NLU providers: [https://medium.com/snips-
ai/benchmarking-natural-language-un...](https://medium.com/snips-
ai/benchmarking-natural-language-understanding-systems-google-facebook-
microsoft-and-snips-2b8ddcf9fb19)

